# Drennan floats



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Anybody know where to get them locally? Or any clear floats for that matter... :dont-know:


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Where is locally bud?


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Erie outfitters has them. If you are looking for clear floats, gander mountain in twinsburg has blackbirds, and sheffields. Again depends on where you are from, but with this rain, maybe even order them offline? You should have some time


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

steelheader007 said:


> Where is locally bud?



Medina, found a place called rodmakers shop, gave them a call and they carry them. Should I be expecting to pay 4-5 dollars per float? Is there a cheaper clear float available? Gotta say whoever was answering the phone at the rodmakers shop was very polite, based on that conversation I'm gonna make a trip there.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Just curious....why are you dead set on a clear float? I've been using the Raven floats for a few years now. They carry the perfect float for any application, made of tough balsa which won't break and outlast plastics 2 to 1. Even though they are black bottoms, the fish don't seem to mind them even in low clear conditions. I also like how they are highly visible unlike the drennan stuff....these eyes are getting old, I need all the help I can get! lol...Just another suggestion for your consideration.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Just curious....why are you dead set on a clear float? I've been using the Raven floats for a few years now. They carry the perfect float for any application, made of tough balsa which won't break and outlast plastics 2 to 1. Even though they are black bottoms, the fish don't seem to mind them even in low clear conditions. I also like how they are highly visible unlike the drennan stuff....these eyes are getting old, I need all the help I can get! lol...Just another suggestion for your consideration.



well, I am fairly new to steelhead fishing. What I have learned over the past couple months is detail is everything. I started out using 15lb mono main line and that same line as leader. Quickly found out smaller leader line works worlds better. Then changed to the braided main because of the small diameter, that equaled more success. Then came using a propper "steelhead" float over the foam cigarfloats. Then expermented with going small as possible with the floats witch made a huge difference in percentage of bites. So I figure a clear float would just add to the detail of just a jig floating downstream. Ehh if it don't, I learned something usefull and I got something new to hang on the Christmas tree. Currently using Thill steelhead floats witch I like.


----------



## master of steel (Oct 12, 2008)

Raven floats are better because the stems are the same size regardless of the size or shape of the float. Drennans come in different shapes so you have to buy their rubber caps. 

Another problem I have with them is they are difficult to see, especially when there are bubbles on the surface


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

master of steel said:


> Raven floats are better because the stems are the same size regardless of the size or shape of the float. Drennans come in different shapes so you have to buy their rubber caps.
> 
> Another problem I have with them is they are difficult to see, especially when there are bubbles on the surface



will take that into consideration, thanks for the tip.


----------



## StradicSteel (Sep 20, 2010)

I work in the fishing department at Gander Mountain in Twinsburg. Stop in later this week and I'll help you out.

Robert


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

StradicSteel said:


> I work in the fishing department at Gander Mountain in Twinsburg. Stop in later this week and I'll help you out.
> 
> Robert


do you guys have drennen floats??? I drove all the way out to Erie outfitters and bought 10 drennen loafers last week...for better sight with these floats you can get some orange or red paint and make them brighter..they drift so well I cant imagine using a different bobber besides thingamabobbers for when its really clear..plus that shop is awesome


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Drennans are good floats....I know a lot of guys who use them. I just dont like the small amount of orange on them being tougher to see. Painting more visible orange on them defeats the gram rating on them because they are still meant to be weighted to the line where the paint meets the plastic. Also had them crack on me often times. And as Master of Steel mentioned....I like the higher profile stem which also helps keep your line off the water more; and they are much easier to swtch out with another style raven. 

Again, its all about personal preferences and throwing out more options for the original poster.


----------



## StradicSteel (Sep 20, 2010)

No, just blackbirds and sheffields as far as clear floats go.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

StradicSteel said:


> I work in the fishing department at Gander Mountain in Twinsburg. Stop in later this week and I'll help you out.
> 
> Robert


Working?????? I seen you sleeping in a chair in the camping lanes....LMBO J/K


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> do you guys have drennen floats??? I drove all the way out to Erie outfitters and bought 10 drennen loafers last week...for better sight with these floats you can get some orange or red paint and make them brighter..they drift so well I cant imagine using a different bobber besides thingamabobbers for when its really clear..plus that shop is awesome


Gander stop selling them two years ago....
As for paint, like shutup&fish said,,,, dont do it... 
I love the Drennans and its about the only thing i use. Theres a company thats sells flame orange tubing and flame red. It helps add vis to the float instead of useing the reg tubing... Ill post the site as soon as i find the thing... Ive used Ravs but there not for me, and sheffields are just poorly made and break if you sneeze wrong.... To the thread starters 1st post, take everyones advise and use a couple differant brands and see which one fits u the most....


----------



## StradicSteel (Sep 20, 2010)

steelheadBob said:


> Working?????? I seen you sleeping in a chair in the camping lanes....LMBO J/K


Ah Bob...you found my hiding spot...now everyone knows.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I dont worry about the purpose of the small amount of orange paint..there is a guy named Luther who paints the crap out of his and he does "OK". I am not sure if they are drennen but they look like it..I just like how easy it is to adjust the depth with the drennen. I was using mainly styrophoam floats before I really found these


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

As far as the color of tube goes, I used to race rc buggies and they sell fuel tubing (silicone) in a variety of colors and diameters. Costs about a buck a foot. So check your local hobby shops for it.

Are these plastic floats one piece molded? Also, on them cracking, is it from hitting rocks, trees kinda thing? Or just from the water?


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

They typically have a seem somewhere, but the Drennans are definitely the more durable than say a sheffield or blackbird because the plastic material used is softer and more plyable. Yes, I have had them crack on rocks, but it also seems they just split over time with use...I realize that nothing lasts forever, but the balsa outlasts the plastics for sure. To each his own....bottom line.


----------

